# All new stones for 09



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well here are all the finished stones for 09. I finally got them all together in one shot and wanted to play with the lighting. The second stone from the left is a rocking tombstone. I got a few night shots and I think I found my lighting scheme for this year. I will also have a thunder and lightning machine in the haunt this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic! The stones look great, and yeah, I think you nailed the light scheme! Very very nice. I've made several new stones this year as well, still need to mess with some night pics though and you've inspired me. Great job and can't wait to see pics on the big night.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

They look terrific!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Fantastic! The stones look great, and yeah, I think you nailed the light scheme! Very very nice. I've made several new stones this year as well, still need to mess with some night pics though and you've inspired me. Great job and can't wait to see pics on the big night.


I'm ready to put it all in the yard now. How..... much.....longer must I wait!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, you are so cute - like a kid on Christmas Eve. I'm taking bets right now as to whether or not you can at least wait until Oct. 1 for setup, LMAO

On a serious note though - I love the blue light with the amber (?) backlighting. It adds SO much depth and really adds to realism.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The stones are great and the lighting just brings out their beauty even more.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on your gravestones. I love the lighting.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Hahaha, you are so cute - like a kid on Christmas Eve. I'm taking bets right now as to whether or not you can at least wait until Oct. 1 for setup, LMAO
> 
> On a serious note though - I love the blue light with the amber (?) backlighting. It adds SO much depth and really adds to realism.


You will win that bet. I am so excited.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job ...
I also like the lighting choice
put them out now what the heck..you will have a nice growth of overrun ness by then


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are awesome...the lighting is perfect!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

great work! love the stone that says "your name here" i think its my favorite!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice stones, and dittoes on the lighting. What do you have behind the stoned for the amber light? Will your cemetery be set up the same way? I assume that the stones will be spaced apart more, will you add more warm light? I really think this is a good showing of how good lighting can make or break a haunt. Skull and bone would be proud.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Fantastic Job!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice stones. The lighting is great also. I have been trying to figure out my lighting and think I will try this. What kind of bulb are you using behind the stones?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They look really good in the lighting. Very nice work on the stones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been busy. The stones look great, particularly under the blue light.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Dixie said:


> Hahaha, you are so cute - like a kid on Christmas Eve. I'm taking bets right now as to whether or not you can at least wait until Oct. 1 for setup, LMAO
> 
> On a serious note though - I love the blue light with the amber (?) backlighting. It adds SO much depth and really adds to realism.


Oct 1st? I thought as of Sept 1st all bets were off and the decorating could begin. 

You did a great job on these tombstones!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great and love the lights!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. I'm fond of the Nevermore with the crows. Not may people do the flat stones.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Where did you get that hideous looking stand up prop that's behind the stones in the daytime photo? 

That's sure to scare the tot's...lol...I'm just kidding 

Seriously though, great looking stones and ditto to what others said about the lighting.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Very nice stones, and dittoes on the lighting. What do you have behind the stoned for the amber light? Will your cemetery be set up the same way? I assume that the stones will be spaced apart more, will you add more warm light? I really think this is a good showing of how good lighting can make or break a haunt. Skull and bone would be proud.


You know those orange floresent part lights. I used one of those for the back glow lighting. I only used one blue light in front. And yes they will be more spread out in the yard but I have more stones. These are just the new ones. I will be useing 3 to 4 blue light in the front and several of the warm lights in different places. I am really going to spend time on lighting thid year. Skull and bone is were I got the insiration and idea to use the back lighting. Thanks to all for all of your comments


----------

